# Trialgelände Berlin Köpenick - Planung, Wünsche, Anregungen (auch für nicht-Berliner)



## Eisbein (24. Dezember 2009)

So liebe Leute,
da es mit dem Gelände etwas vorrangehen soll und wir vollste Unterstüzung vom Jugendclub haben, ist es an der Zeit mal ein extra Thema zu eröffnen.

Hier darf alles diskutiert werden was mit dem Gelände zu tun hat.

Da wir jetzt noch reichlich platz dazu bekommen geht es im Moment erstmal um die neugestaltung.

Wichtig ist es uns, dass für jedes fahrrerische Niveau etwas dabei ist, denn nur so können auch potentielle Neuanfänger richtig überzeugt werden.

Achja am Montag den 28.12. findet ein Treffen statt wo wir mit dem verantwortlichen klären was wir brauchen usw.

Ich werde dann am Montag auch Bilder machen, damit alle die, die das gelände noch nicht kennen, wissen wie es dort aussieht.


Also macht vorschläge betreffend Platzausnutzung, Hindernisbau,...


Weihnachtliche grüße aus Berlin, Nico

Hier noch mal ein Bild aus dem Herbst. Wir haben noch bedeutend mehr Platz als dort wo die ganzen sachen stehen


----------



## Angelo Berlin (25. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Nico,

ich würde nicht alles verbauen, sondern Platz lassen für frei-konfigurierbare Palettenstapel, d.h. auch genügend Anlauf für Bunnys. Da ließen sich dann Techniken gezielter trainieren.

Grüße,

Angelo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (25. Dezember 2009)

Dank dir. Das zeug wird ja eh immer umgestellt. es ging mir nur darum zu zeigen wieviel platz ist.
Zurzeit wird die bühne + Paletten fürs tippen und hooks verwendet.


----------



## kamo-i (26. Dezember 2009)

*Neid aussprech* 

=(


----------



## pippi (28. Dezember 2009)

also jan hatte mich dann zurück gerufen wo ich im auto saß und meinte: da ham wir uns wohl missverstanden. weil er mit patrick ausgemacht hatte, das er sich mit ihm am dienstag trifft, weil er ja nun heute nich konnte (der patrick)  allerdings hat er uns dabei vergessen. er entschuldigt sich tausendmal und wir werden wohl einene neuen termin ausmachen. aber wohl nicht mehr in diesem jahr. so wissta erstma bescheid.


----------



## T.K.O. (30. Dezember 2009)

..jut,wissen wa bescheid


----------



## Eisbein (31. Dezember 2009)

So besser spät als nie. Hier mal die Bilder mit bisschen text dazu 

Überdachter Bereich für die kalten und nassen tage. Muss im sommer aber wieder geräumt werden für konzerte und sowas. glaub ich...
Da kommen zur beleuchtung wohl noch 4 Leuchtstoffröhren dran, reicht das? braucht man mehr? Zum Filmen würden dann aber baustrahler zum einsatz kommen, denk ich.





Das ist der Platz vor der Bühne. Ansich gut nutzbar, muss aber ebenfalls immer geräumt werden und es ist sandig... (ich werde immer angeschnautzt wenn ich unten fahre und den sand mit hoch bringe... )






Direkt neben an.
Ab der Baumgrenze ists unsere fläche. In die mitte kommt wohl noch eine TTp die wir mitnutzen dürfen. Die beiden baumstämme die rechts im bild sind, könnte man etwas kürzen und als hinderniss mit nutzen. 
Zu den Baumscheiben dann beim nächsten Bild.






So jetzt kommen wir zum meinem favoriten für die ersten Bautage, Schöne, massive Baumscheiben. von 170cm Durchmesser bis 30cm alles dabei. Alle ähnlich stark. Damit muss was gehen. Ideen?
Ich fänds cool wenn es einen haufen gäbe wo die scheiben willkührlich aber befestigt liegen.






Und zu guter letzt mein bereich zum trainieren von tipper, treter, hook und konsorten. Anfahrt ist okay, es braucht vll. etwas gefühl. Kann auch sein dann man vom drehenden VR ordentlich sand ins gesicht bekommt... Aber geht steil. 
Oben kann man anständig paletten drauf tun, die bühne selbst ist so lenkerhöhe?!
Mit 2 dünneren paletten oben gings noch zu tippen. 







So das wars dann erstmal. Ich hoffe drauf das es nach der versammlung so richtig abgeht. 
Vll. findet ja 2011 ein ODM Lauf in Berlin statt, gestaffelt in 2 tage, einmal Victoriapark (bachlauf und drumherrum) und einaml gelände 

Rinjehauen sacht dit Eisbein!


----------



## pippi (31. Dezember 2009)

Vll. findet ja 2011 ein ODM Lauf in Berlin statt, gestaffelt in 2 tage, einmal Victoriapark (bachlauf und drumherrum) und einaml gelände 



du meinst bestimmt 2010. aber mal ganz abgesehen davon, ich hab heut mit jan 5h gebraucht um den ganzen schnee von den planen zu holen. hatte zur folge das die beiden kleinen planen demontiert werden mussten.jetzt hängt nur noch die große plane. sie hätten den winter mit solch einer schneelast nicht überstanden. die planen werden erst im frühjahr wieder montiert wenn man ein erneutes schneechaos ausschliessen kann. wär also nicht schlecht wenn ihr auch mal alleine auf die idee kommt, bei euch hats doch auch geschneit. ansonsten euch allen einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr


----------



## Eisbein (1. Januar 2010)

warum muss ich sowas immer am morgen mit kater lesen.
Schlimm isset.

Und nein ich meinte 2011, dauert ja seine zeit eh das alles aufgebaut und sich etabliert hat.

Achja, frohes neues an die, die gestern noch keine SMS bekamen.



pippi schrieb:


> Vll. findet ja 2011 ein ODM Lauf in Berlin statt, gestaffelt in 2 tage, einmal Victoriapark (bachlauf und drumherrum) und einaml gelände
> 
> 
> 
> du meinst bestimmt 2010. aber mal ganz abgesehen davon, ich hab heut mit jan 5h gebraucht um den ganzen schnee von den planen zu holen. hatte zur folge das die beiden kleinen planen demontiert werden mussten.jetzt hängt nur noch die große plane. sie hätten den winter mit solch einer schneelast nicht überstanden. die planen werden erst im frühjahr wieder montiert wenn man ein erneutes schneechaos ausschliessen kann. wär also nicht schlecht wenn ihr auch mal alleine auf die idee kommt, bei euch hats doch auch geschneit. ansonsten euch allen einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr


----------



## pippi (7. Januar 2010)

heute um 13.30uhr werden jan und ich die alten planen wieder montieren, damit man wieder fahren kann. zusätzlich werden noch weitere stangen eingezogen damit die schneeelast gehalten wird.ab freitag den 8.1.10 kann also wieder getrialt werden.


----------



## pippi (2. Februar 2010)

ich war am sonntag auf´m gelände. mittlerweile wurden viele kisten repariert und verstärkt.links und rechts erhellen jetzt 2 leuchtstoffröhren die bühne. die baulampe in der mitte ist natürlich auch noch da.sieht echt vernünftig aus. grüße an den rest der verschollen trialer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gun-Food (2. Februar 2010)

Kann man da einfach so hin und rauf? Ein paar überlegen schon des öfteren, ob wir wo üben können, wo es vielleicht nicht alles zugeschneit ist.


----------



## Eisbein (2. Februar 2010)

pippi schrieb:


> ich war am sonntag auf´m gelände. mittlerweile wurden viele kisten repariert und verstärkt.links und rechts erhellen jetzt 2 leuchtstoffröhren die bühne. die baulampe in der mitte ist natürlich auch noch da.sieht echt vernünftig aus. grüße an den rest der verschollen trialer...


wie schaut da mit schnee aus? Wenn nichts liegt würde ich mal ne woche fahren wollen.

@ gun food
Du brauchst den code für's zahlen schloss um aufs gelände zukommen.
Am besten du schreibst mal in den "trialierer in Berlin"-Thread und dann wird sich schon jemand finden der mit euch dort fährt.


----------



## pippi (3. Februar 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> wie schaut da mit schnee aus? Wenn nichts liegt würde ich mal ne woche fahren wollen.
> 
> alles gut. das meißte ist eingefroren. sprich, spiegelglatt. ist also ein super training. ich habs unter 25 stürzen geschafft
> 
> nein geht schon.


----------



## Eisbein (3. Februar 2010)

ich muss schauen wann mein daumen wieder fit ist, dann drehn 'mer mal wieder ne runde.


----------



## pippi (15. Februar 2010)

so leutz. am donnerstag den 18.2.10 wird ab 15uhr eure hilfe benötigt. wir wollen die kleine bühne (wo die couch und sessel drauf steht) nach hinten vor die große bühne schleppen. vorrausgesetzt wir kommen am bauwagen vorbei. die restliche zeit kann zum basteln genutzt werden. jan haut ein par winkel und schrauben raus und dann können wir die kisten und balken die im laufe der zeit nachgegeben haben wieder fit machen für den "frühlingsjam". später dazu mehr. 

wir sehn uns donnerstag. 15 uhr.

PS: da ich davon ausgehe dass der schnee nicht in 3 tagen schmilzt, wären Yeti-Treter angebracht =>  Tennisschläger tun´s zur not auch...


----------



## BlueJack (15. Februar 2010)

Subba, genau dann wenn ich bis 5 Schule hab =/
Bis wann wollt ihr ca basteln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (16. Februar 2010)

kann leider nicht kommen, bin grade in düsseldorf (helau!) 
komm sonntag wieder...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Februar 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> helau!


Vorsicht, Du bewegst dich auf gaaanz dÃ¼nnem Eis!


----------



## Eisbein (16. Februar 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Vorsicht, Du bewegst dich auf gaaanz dÃ¼nnem Eis!



ich musste mich zusammenreiÃen, das ich gestern in der Altstadt nicht alaf rufe.
Na 3 4 oder vll. 6 alt, nicht sooo leicht


----------



## andis (17. Februar 2010)

Jut,

Donnerstag gegen 15 Uhr bin ick ooch da. Werkzeuch is nich vonnöten, nehm ick an.

bis denne


----------



## jak-trial (18. Februar 2010)

Jooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Fääääääääääääääääääääääät man  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
;-)


----------



## pippi (23. Februar 2010)

Hi liebe FahrradTrialer

2 Anfragen:

- hättet ihr Lust am Sa., 17.April  zum CAFE Geburstag in der Zeit von ca. 17  bis 20 Uhr ein paar Sachen zu zeigen und vorzuführen ?
also eine kleine TrialShow zu veranstalten ?

- wollen wir an den Wocheneden
1. und 2. Mai    oder
8. und 9. Mai

die erste Berliner FrühlingsTrialJam organisieren ?

Die Idee mit der  Vll. findet ja 2011 ein ODM Lauf in Berlin statt, gestaffelt in 2 tage, einmal Victoriapark (bachlauf und drumherrum) und einmal gelände

finde icke verry super !   sagt der Jan - na da ham wa what zu tun !


----------



## T.K.O. (23. Februar 2010)

..na dann fällt die session zum bölschefest dies jahr wohl aus..is och am 8. und 9.5. ..naja,man kann halt nich alles haben...


----------



## Eisbein (23. Februar 2010)

T.K.O. schrieb:


> ..na dann fällt die session zum bölschefest dies jahr wohl aus..is och am 8. und 9.5. ..naja,man kann halt nich alles haben...



wir machen am 8./9. bölsche festsession und davor das WE dann Aufm Gelände 'n springjam. schön mit grillen und so 
Das sind ja auch alles keine entfernungen zwischen dem gelände und dem Café.


----------



## pippi (23. Februar 2010)

steht denn der jam auf´n bölschefest schon? also ist alles in sack und tüten?


----------



## pippi (23. Februar 2010)

keine panik T.K.O.  deswegen führen wir ja diese gespräche damit wir beides auf die beine stellen können und werden.  heißt: 1.5 und 2.5 frühlingsjam im café,  8.5 und 9.5  bölschefest.   und am 17.april ist leider der 1. ODM lauf in cottbus, den die meisten wahrscheinlich wahr nehmen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.K.O. (23. Februar 2010)

jut,denn werd ich mal paletten etc fürs bölschefest besorgen..


----------



## pippi (3. März 2010)

Das Café im HDJK lädt alle zum ersten BerlinerFrühlingsTrialJam ein. Allerhöchstwahrscheinlich am Sonntag, den 25.04.2010 mit Grillwurst und Flüßigbrot - locker ab 14 Uhr  dazu dann einen TAG der OFFENEN TÜR vom CAFE


----------



## Eisbein (5. März 2010)

Sooo,..
Ich habe grade mit jan telefoniert. 

Nächsten Donnerstag also am 11.3. wollen wir wieder Bauen. Diesmal geht es an das nebengelände, an die Holzscheiben und sowas. 
Es ist außerdem geplant ein paar Bilder für die Website und evtl. auch für den Flyer zu machen.  
Also kommt zahlreich, zieht euch gut an und um das Make Up kümmert sich dann ne Visagistin. 

Uhrzeit: 15Uhr

Nico


----------



## pippi (5. März 2010)

ich werd da sein, vorher ein bissl trialen. treu nach dem moto,erst das vergnügen dann die arbeit


----------



## Eisbein (11. März 2010)

pippi schrieb:


> ich werd da sein, vorher ein bissl trialen. treu nach dem moto,erst das vergnügen dann die arbeit


hmmm, blöde umstände.

Muss morgen zur ITB, kann also wieder nicht erscheinen. ärgerlich aber es geht leider nicht anders. 

Viel spaß euch, und stefan, sägt den baum nicht zu niedrig ab


----------



## pippi (11. März 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> und stefan, sägt den baum nicht zu niedrig ab


worauf du dich verlassen kannst


----------



## Eisbein (11. März 2010)

sodele.
mal bisschen was von heute: 
erstmal abchecken wieviel vom baum weg muss




dann, musik an machen (beim trialen vorher das giacomo video geschaut)


 

Sägen und begradigen


 

Fällen vom 2. baum vorbereiten. Stefan spielt cowboy 


 

Und auch als zugtier macht er ne gute figur.


 

oO... da sollte der baum ja garnicht hin. egal i.wann muss da eh mal platzgeschafft werden


 

und wieder begradigen...




ja und dann mal antesten...


 

... und dann oben feststellen. "mami hohl mich hier runter, ich kack mir gleich ins nest "





Naja man muss sich ziele setzen 

der niedrigere Baumstamm wird jetzt umbaut, sodass man da ohne tragen hochkommt.

Der höhere baumstamm ist ca. 2,3 m hoch. 

Beim nächsten mal wird dann das gestell, wo die boxen draufstehen, tippbar gemacht. 
Also ein einfach ein paar bretter ranschrauben. 

Das war's fürs erste. Sollte jemand ideen zu den baumscheiben haben, wir sind da für alles offen.


----------



## franktrial (12. März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich war am Sonntag bei der Berliner Fahrradschau und habe da mal mit jemanden vom MELLOWPARK gesprochen. In näherer Zukunft wird der Mellowpark anwachsen und soll Olympiastützpunkt werden. Es soll auch mehr Möglichkeiten für Familien geben.
Es gibt MTB-Strecken, Bmx und Skateranlagen. Aber Trial?
Da die Fläche um einiges anwächst ist noch genügend Freiraum für mehrere Trial-Abschnitte. 
Also mir wurde gesagt, dass wir doch mal vorbei schauen sollten und unsere Sache vorstellen könnten. Zwar jetzt noch nicht, aber in näherer Zukunft.
Das Gute wäre auch, dass der Sport mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommt, wenn Familien anwesend sind, dies würde Nachwuchs schaffen. Auch die Unterstützung vom Mellowpark zwecks Material wäre gesichert. 
Ich habe das Gelände in Köpenick zwar noch nicht gesehn, aber für ein Wettkampf ist es glaube ich zu klein. Da hatten wir in Eisenhüttenstadt schon Probleme.

Also schreibt doch mal eure Meinungen.

Es gibt leider noch keine Infos im Netz, habe hier nur ein Flyer liegen.


----------



## BlueJack (12. März 2010)

Wollte sich nicht vor einiger Zeit mal jemand darum kümmern, dass wir n Plätzchen im neuen Mellowpark kriegen? War mir so...ist anscheinend doch untergegangen...
Wär aber ne gute Idee, wenns dann noch überdacht wäre quasi perfekt, dann machen wir Cottbus Konkurrenz 
Obwohl, deren Halle ist echt groß...
Find ich ne gute Sache wenn wir das hinkriegen könnten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (12. März 2010)

ich hatte schon mal eine mail an den eigentümer bzw gestalter geschrieben. hab aber keine rückmeldung erhalten. wo der mellowpark noch offen war, hatte ich da auch schon mal vor ort mich vorgestellt. hatte auch gleich das interesse geweckt. aber mehr kamm da auch nicht. in mein augen sind die ein wenig eingebildet. wieso melden die sich nicht. ne kurze mail, von wegen mail erhalten, wir wären interessiert, kommen später drauf zurück.  aber nischt. und ich muss ehrlich sagen, mit dem gelände was wir jetzt im hdjk haben, können wir mehr als zufrieden sein. wir haben licht, wir haben strom, wir haben eine überdachung und jan bzw. das ganze team steht hinter uns und macht und tut. es bleiben ja kaum wünsche offen. wir haben dort freie hand. das kann ich dir garantieren das es im M-park nicht so ablaufen wird. wir sind dafür zu wenig um was großes aufzuziehen. aber für den club völlig ausreichend. und da steht ne menge auf´n programm. trainingsfahrten,jugendförderung,jams.  und? alles was der verein für uns getan hat, war für uns kostenlos. material, strom, planen, getränke, flyer, homepage und wir können zu jeder tageszeit das gelände betreten. und das alles obwohl kein einziger von uns da mitglied ist. wir sind jetzt soweit gekommen, dass ich jan jetzt nicht hängen lassen will. ich hab kaum zeit für den club, da kann ich mich jetzt nicht auch noch um den M-park kümmern. entweder die stellen ohne uns was auf die beine, was wie beim ersten mal schief gehen wird, da die keine ahnung haben. oder eben nicht. ich bleib dem hdjk treu. das haben wir selber geschafft und aufgebaut. in diesem sinne:
*alles für den dackel, alle für den club*

MfG Stefan


----------



## Eisbein (12. März 2010)

pippi schrieb:


> ich hatte schon mal eine mail an den eigentümer bzw gestalter geschrieben. hab aber keine rückmeldung erhalten. wo der mellowpark noch offen war, hatte ich da auch schon mal vor ort mich vorgestellt. hatte auch gleich das interesse geweckt. aber mehr kamm da auch nicht. in mein augen sind die ein wenig eingebildet. wieso melden die sich nicht. ne kurze mail, von wegen mail erhalten, wir wären interessiert, kommen später drauf zurück.  aber nischt. und ich muss ehrlich sagen, mit dem gelände was wir jetzt im hdjk haben, können wir mehr als zufrieden sein. wir haben licht, wir haben strom, wir haben eine überdachung und jan bzw. das ganze team steht hinter uns und macht und tut. es bleiben ja kaum wünsche offen. wir haben dort freie hand. das kann ich dir garantieren das es im M-park nicht so ablaufen wird. wir sind dafür zu wenig um was großes aufzuziehen. aber für den club völlig ausreichend. und da steht ne menge auf´n programm. trainingsfahrten,jugendförderung,jams.  und? alles was der verein für uns getan hat, war für uns kostenlos. material, strom, planen, getränke, flyer, homepage und wir können zu jeder tageszeit das gelände betreten. und das alles obwohl kein einziger von uns da mitglied ist. wir sind jetzt soweit gekommen, dass ich jan jetzt nicht hängen lassen will. ich hab kaum zeit für den club, da kann ich mich jetzt nicht auch noch um den M-park kümmern. entweder die stellen ohne uns was auf die beine, was wie beim ersten mal schief gehen wird, da die keine ahnung haben. oder eben nicht. ich bleib dem hdjk treu. das haben wir selber geschafft und aufgebaut. in diesem sinne:
> *alles für den dackel, alle für den club*
> 
> MfG Stefan



danke für's statement! Ich sehs genau so. 

Im club ists schon cool.


----------



## T.K.O. (15. März 2010)

..is denn am kommenden samstag jemand nachmittags ab 14 uhr im club am bauen?..würd noch irgendwas benötigt?bzw was an werkzeug wäre noch von nöten?


----------



## BlueJack (18. März 2010)

So also wie siehts am WE aus? Is wer im Club? Wetter is ja endlich mal so geil wies sein soll, hoffentlich dann auch matschfrei...
Hätte gut Lust mich endlich mal wieder n bissl auszutoben und weiterzukommen


----------



## montfa (18. März 2010)

hey. morgen wollen wir (ich und icke) in der nähe frankfurter allee fahren. wir würden uns dann gegen 17:30 am bahnhof lichtenberg treffen und richtung westen fahren und auch neue spots suchen. falls du lust hast melde dich (pm oder icq). mfg


----------



## cafe.hdjk (18. März 2010)

wir laden ein zur FrühlingsTrialJam am So., 25.4. ab 14 Uhr - locker mit  Grill und Flüßigbrot ! das CAFE grüßt !  [email protected]
www.hdjk.de  bzw.  http://www.trial.hdjk.de/

Ort: Seelenbinderstraße 54    12555 Berlin  - 5 min. vom S-Bahnhof  Köpenick

vorher wollen wir noch Bauen - wir suchen Material, Ideen und Leute !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueJack (18. März 2010)

Hm...neeja ich war schon lange nich mehr im Club und wollt da mal alles austesten 
Zudem wenn dann auch n bissl früher als halb 6 =/
Nuja...wenn doch noch wer Lust hat kann sich ja melden


----------



## montfa (18. März 2010)

früher geht bei uns leider nich - uni, arbeit usw. und ich hab eigentlich lust auf was anderes als club - hab den ganzen winter da verbracht. will endlich mal meinen kiez erforschen


----------



## BlueJack (18. März 2010)

Hehe, glaub ich 
Naja ich war gar nicht im Club, daher will ich mal sehn was sich da so alles verändert hat, habs ja bisher nur auf Fotos gesehen...


----------



## cafe.hdjk (18. März 2010)




----------



## cafe.hdjk (21. März 2010)

Hallo - die Flyer "Trial.hdjk.de" sind jetzt in gedruckter Form da (Visitenkartengröße) und können gern geholt + verteilt werden.
Außerdem kommen neue Ösenklemmen, damit die weißen Planen wieder aufgehangen werden können. Wer macht mit ?


Für die TrialJam wird es nochmal einen ExtraFlyer geben - hier ein erster Entwurf !





... und dann müßen wir mal ein Planungstreffen für die TrialJam machen !
Woher bekommen wir noch Material ? Wann bauen wir ? Soll es einen  kleinen Wettbewerb geben ? woher kriegen wir 2 oder 3 Anfängerräder ?


----------



## pippi (21. März 2010)

also ich bau mit, ist klar. und bei dem planungstreffen gibste einfach einen termin vor. und dann schaun wer sich meldet. die eisenbahnbolen klingen sehr interessant. sag mir mal wann und wo man sie legal und kostenlos abholen kann, ich hab da schon so meine möglichkeiten.wär allerdings nicht schlecht wenn sich jemand anschließt. denn wie der name schon sagt fuhren da drauf eisenbahnen, sind also dem entsprechend schwer.

und wenn ich noch was anmerken dürfte: dinge die das café betreffen zwecks planung, flyer und organisation usw. sollten in diesem thread stattfinden. und wenn´s um´s trialen direkt geht bitte im berlin thread. sonst überließt man es, ausserdem ist alles doppelt.


----------



## cafe.hdjk (22. März 2010)

PLANUNGSTREFFEN soll jetzt sein am Di., 30.3.  um  18.30 Uhr
Themen: Jam + Gelände + Jahresideen für 2010 

WORKEN könnten wir dann am Do., 1.April (= vor Ostern!)
z.B. sind die weißen Planen soeben von thesoph repariert worden.
*-  grüße*


----------



## Eisbein (1. April 2010)

so, freunde des gepflegten sonnenscheins, wir haben uns heute mal  zusammen gerottet und anständig holz bewegt. 













Das werden wir nach bedarf noch befestigen...


----------



## cafe.hdjk (12. April 2010)

Hey - wir sollten vor der Jam noch bis´l was bauen ! Wer macht am  Donnerstag mit ? ab 15 Uhr ?  ... und die kleine Bühne muß umgestellt  werden - da brauchen wir auch Hilfe!    
bis denn


----------



## pippi (12. April 2010)

ich werd um 15uhr bzw 15:30uhr da sein. hab aber nicht viel zeit im gepäck...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (18. April 2010)

wir haben beschlossen uns doch erst am jamtag um 12uhr zu treffen, zwecks auf/umbau der sektionen. jan hat flatterband. er wird euch genau sagen wieviel sektionen er haben will. der rest ist euch überlassen. ich rede deswegen von "euch" weil ich erst 16uhr kommen kann. werd mich also überraschen lassen was ihr da hinzaubert.


----------



## Eisbein (18. April 2010)

pippi schrieb:


> wir haben beschlossen uns doch erst am jamtag um 12uhr zu treffen, zwecks auf/umbau der sektionen. jan hat flatterband. er wird euch genau sagen wieviel sektionen er haben will. der rest ist euch überlassen. ich rede deswegen von "euch" weil ich erst 16uhr kommen kann. werd mich also überraschen lassen was ihr da hinzaubert.


rechtsfußsektionen 

Aber ich will mal den mund nicht so voll nehmen,...


----------



## cafe.hdjk (18. April 2010)

die sektionen sollten wir lieber zusammen planen ! ... ich habe auch nicht die ahnung !  mein vorschlag wäre, in 2 klassen wenigstens 2 bis 3 zu haben, die man auch rückwärts fahren kann.

die bühne zum jamen  und  probieren  und  die sektionen im gelände.??

ich habe auch mal einen ablaufvorschlag gemacht.

aber die entscheidung sollte bei euch liegen !  

gruß - bis donnerstag !


----------



## andis (21. April 2010)

Hallo ihr,

am Sonntag kann ich leider auch erst ab 15 Uhr vor Ort sein. Ich hätte mich auch dafür ausgesprochen, die Sektionen erst am Sonntag aufzubauen, weil sie sonst nass werden könnten. Nun soll's aber laut Wetterbericht trocken bleiben. Ergo: der Aufbau morgen macht durchaus Sinn. Ich bin jedenfalls morgen gegen 15 Uhr da.

bis dahin
andis


----------



## Eisbein (21. April 2010)

andis schrieb:


> Hallo ihr,
> 
> am Sonntag kann ich leider auch erst ab 15 Uhr vor Ort sein. Ich hätte mich auch dafür ausgesprochen, die Sektionen erst am Sonntag aufzubauen, weil sie sonst nass werden könnten. Nun soll's aber laut Wetterbericht trocken bleiben. Ergo: der Aufbau morgen macht durchaus Sinn. Ich bin jedenfalls morgen gegen 15 Uhr da.
> 
> ...


ja meine wenigkeit wird auch da sein...


----------



## montfa (22. April 2010)

morgen uni, so vormittag noch ein kurs. ich könnte allerdings meine hilfe am fr/sa anbieten.


----------



## cafe.hdjk (22. April 2010)

Hi - wir haben heute recht gut geschafft und sind ganz zufrieden !  wir  wollen uns dann am Sonntag ab 11.30 Uhr im Klub treffen und letzte Hände  anlegen. Weitere Sektionen / Parcoure können und sollen dann auch noch  abgesteckt werden - wer will kann und soll da gerne mitmachen - auch  "Gäste" gerne - es ist alles nicht so tierisch ernst - weil ja FUN Jam !  Wir der Ablauf ist, entscheiden wir am Sonntag  - je  nach Anzahl der Mitmacher ! Wer noch Material hat (Paletten etc) -  mitbringen !  Wir haben ein paar kleene Pokalchen am Start - für Rookies + YoungStars + Battle  & LadiesCup + Gott of Trail-Jam (als JuryPokal) - Wir freuen uns !


----------



## cafe.hdjk (26. April 2010)

die Stammaktion:




und




und




und




und






geschafft !


und genutzt





und




und




und




und druff sitzen:


----------



## Eisbein (28. April 2010)

hat zufällig jemand meine blauen hebo handschuhe am sonntag eingepackt? 

Oder liegen die noch auf dem gelände?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafe.hdjk (28. April 2010)

wir haben keene blauen Handschuhe jefunden ! leider
--------------------------------------------------------------------

RÜCKBLICK zur ersten FRÜHLINGS-Jam    



1. das Trialen kam sehr gut an !  und 

2. wir haben diesen Sport im CAFE  etabliert ! finden wohl alle gut !  und 

3. Spaß hat´s auch gemacht !   ... und  

4. gut gebaut haben wir vorher auch, so daß es jetzt vielfältigere  Möglichkeiten gibt ! > da kann man auch noch bis´l was machen auf dem  hinteren Grundstücksbereich.

5. der Nachwuchs wurde interessiert (am Dienstag kamen schon zwei  Nachbarjungs und zwei Mädels zum Probieren).   

6. wir haben erste Erfahrung gesammelt zur Organisation:
- Mucke dabei ist wichtig !
- Konzert nicht nötig ! bestenfalls zum Ende hin !
- Grill und Kuchen und Eis und Bar sind super;
- Flächenaufteilung kann verbessert werden (hinten keine Nutzung - vorne  war zu eng !)
- Kinder- und Anfängerwettbewerb sind lustig, machen Spaß und zeigen,  wie schwer das Trialen doch ist !   und die Gäste machen gerne mit !
- die Punktrichterinnen + Anmeldung + die liebe Kinderbetreuung  (Theresa, Annemarie, Melli und Jenni(?) haben ihren Job sehr toll  gemacht !
- wir brauchen mehr Kinder- und AnfängerInnen-Möglichkeiten;
- die  Kinder- und Anfängerpreise waren dolletoll (Julia)!
- die Spuren / Sektionen hätten zum Teil etwas leichter sein können (?!)
















- gut das wir bald drei Räder haben (Dank an Markus!) !
- wir haben jetzt Haftungsverzicht und anderes Material erarbeitet;
- der wirkungsvollste Teil des Tages wurde durch die Moderation von  Stefan erreicht (Vorführung von Nico (Eisbein) + kommentierte Sektionen > sollte man  ausbauen !   Publikum vor der Bühne dichter ran!)
- Stefan moderiert sehr gut und hatte ein gutes Gespür für die Wertung  etc.

7. auch in der Trial-Szene ist der Ort bekannter und wir haben auch  Trialer erreicht, die noch nie im CAFE/HdJK waren ! 

8. der lebendigste Teil war eigentlich nach dem Sektionskampf - das  Jammen - da waren dann zum Teil gleich 10 Leutz am Start und sind frei  gefahren - sah gut aus und hat Freude verbreitet !








Gruß 

>  was ist nun Eure Meinung !?  zufrieden ?! Ergänzungen, Bemerkungen  und Vorschläge !



 





 

 





 



Wir haben noch 3 Battle-Pokale - also machen wir noch was im Frühling !!???!!!

weitere Fotos


----------



## Eisbein (29. April 2010)

> - der wirkungsvollste Teil des Tages wurde durch die Moderation von   Stefan erreicht (*Vorführung von Marcus* + Sektionen > sollte man   ausbauen ! Publikum vor der Bühne dichter ran!)



Ich glaub ich bin gefahren 

Bis auf den kleinen fehler, alles super!

War ein klasse event, auch wenn die trialer vor dem wettkampf etwas zaghaft gefahren sind hat es super spass gemacht.

Vielen danke für die organisation.

Beim nächsten mal werden wir im hinteren teil noch mehr aufbauen und dann ist noch platz für ein paar mehr fahrer.


----------



## Icke84 (29. April 2010)

Ich fand es auch super.

ich denke auch das der teil "stefan moderiert und nico führt vor gut an kam. hat mir selbst auch gut gefallen.

auch die moderation während des wettkampfes fand ich von vorteil, dadurch war es nie langweilig für die zuschauer.

zu den anfänger"sektionen". vielleicht sollte man einfach verschiedene kurze machen, mal nur mit der wippe, dann eine mit einem kleinen stamm wo man drüber muss, dann eine mit einer größeren kiste usw.

das man für die verschiedenen anfängerlevel immer was zum ausprobieren hat.

gruß
Marcus

P.S.: Jenni hieß Jule


----------



## pippi (29. April 2010)

da kann ich mich nur anschliessen. wäre gern früher gekommen. ich war auch ein wenig enttäuscht das ein paar leute leider ausgefallen sind. aber kann man nicht ändern, gesundheit geht natürlich vor. genauso wie schwiegermutter  beim nächsten mal studieren nico und ich mal was vernünftiges ein. wir sollten vorher kurz ausprobieren bzw absprechen was nico zeigen könnte zum thema trial, damit ich mir die worte besser zurecht legen kann. aus meiner sicht war alles ein wenig gestammelt, aber wenn ihr das alle anders seht, bin ich ja zufrieden  find ich gut wenn anfänger interesse zeigen.mal sehn ob sie am ball bleiben.  mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein, tschüss


----------



## MaxTTH (12. April 2012)

Hallo Leute,

eine Frage. Ich komme für eine große Firma für einen Videodreh demnächst nach Berlin. Die Dame sprach gerade am Telefon von einem Trial Gelände in der Nähe des Ostbahnhofs. Ist das dieses und ist das frei zugänglich? Fallen euch sonst noch zu empfehlende Spots in Berlin ein?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Max


----------



## pippi (12. April 2012)

Hey max.es gibt in berlin kein trialgelände. fürn videodreh kann ich dir den platz der vereinten nationen vorschlagen.der kommt immer gut ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (15. April 2012)

warscheinlich dachte die werte dame an den Pumptrack am S-Bahnhof Warschauerstr.
Der hat aber nichts mit trial zu tun!


----------



## MaxTTH (15. April 2012)

Danke euch! Hoffe es wird dennoch gut 
Grüße
Max


----------

